# PCU50.3 UltraVNC



## Aksels (10 April 2008)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter.

Ich hab mit einer PCU50.3 Probleme.
Von Siemens wird ja standardmässig ein VNC-Server (anscheinend UltraVNC) mitinstalliert.
Ich komme mit dem Client auch bis zur Passwortabfrage (Server-Dienst läuft also). Nur geht keines der üblichen Siemens-Passworte.
Ich hab schon die ganze Platte nach VNC durchsuchen lassen, keine der gefundenen EXE-Dateien bietet mir das Menü zum Einstellen des UltraVNC-Passwortes.
Wer weiß das default Passwort bei Auslieferung, oder wo im Servicedesktop ich das Passwort setzen kann?

Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## afk (10 April 2008)

Aus der FAQ von UltraVNC:



> To configure the WinVNC server password:
> - Right click on the VNC Tray icon (if no icon, Run Start Menu/programs/UltraVNC/UltraVNC Server)
> 
> - In the password field, enter your password
> ...




Gruß Axel


----------



## Martin L. (10 April 2008)

Halo Aksels,

also ich gebe beim hochbooten der PCU50.3 nur die bekannten Siemens Sinumerik 840D sl  Passwörter,   "SUNRISE" oder "EVENING" ein.

Funktionieren schon seit Jahren an allen 840er (mmc103, PCU50 -70). O.K.


----------



## Aksels (11 April 2008)

*UltraVNC*

@afk: Kein TrayIcon, kein Eintrag im Startmenü, der Dienst läuft aber.
@Martin L.: EVENING kannte ich noch nicht, geht aber auch nicht.

Ich habe nun versucht den UltraVNC bei Siemens zu deaktivieren, dann kommt aber beim Hochlauf ins HMI eine Fehlermeldung daß der VNC-Server nicht gestartet sei und man steht dann im Servicedesktop.
Habe jetzt den UltraVNC wieder aktiviert und Realvnc parallel mit anderem Port installiert.
Realvnc geht ganz normal sowohl im Servicedesktop als auch im HMI.
Sollte trotzdem jemand näheres dazu wissen wäre ich sehr interessiert...

Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## afk (11 April 2008)

Aksels schrieb:


> @afk: Kein TrayIcon, kein Eintrag im Startmenü, der Dienst läuft aber.


Schon mal nach der .exe gesucht, und die dann direkt gestartet ?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Aksels (11 April 2008)

*Exe-Suche*

Ja habe ich auch schon. Es wurden zwei EXE-Dateien beim Suchen gefunden. Eine ist der Service (zumindest passiert nix, wenn man ihn doppelklickt) die Zweite ist der Client.

Gruß,
Aksels


----------

